# Like Owner, Like Cat?



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Like father, like Son. Do you sometimes feel like your cat is very much like yourself?

1) I have a stomach problem, like loose stools and ET has it too. That was how I decide probiotic would work for ET cos it worked on me.
2) I have a very sensitive stomach, have to abstain from many food, ET has it too. He vomits on many food that didn't agree with his stomach and I have to stop feeding those.
3) I am independent, ET is independent too
4) I like my privacy, ET wants his privacy too
5) I just realised, I do get easily startled especially when ET licked me while I was taking a nap cos he has the habit of love biting my leg and I hated that, so I do get easily startled. ET is also easily startled by sudden movement or sounds.

Maybe these are just coincidence?


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

My black long-hair kitty Bella is very much like me! I think she chose me, actually. I sat in a room of 4 little kittens (2 of the littler had already been adopted), and it was about 30 minutes before any cat dared approach me. But it was Bella who came out to play first!

Of all the cats, she was the most skittish and guarded, but she was the first to reach out to me.

She's very cautious, even for a cat. When she first came to live with my dad and I she always hid in my bookshelf or anywhere that gave her cover. So, so fearful.

I actually still walk toe-heel around her, and for months I would also walk by her very slowly with my back to her, otherwise she'd run away from me. Even sudden motions, almost 2 years later, she still gets startled and runs away like she's about to be stepped on or something. lol

She's really blossomed, though, she jumps around for the toy wand I have, she never used to jump. She is very vocal now, very vocal, she likes when I rub her fur down with the leftover water on my hands after I've washed them, she loves the top of her head scratched and loves to be pet crazy like a dog, and she follows me absolutely everywhere- very attached. And most importantly, I feel like when she looks at me, she's seeing me and I'm seeing her. Like we just understand each other. I know that sounds reeeeeeally creepy. >_<

Biscuit, my other kitty who's of the same litter as Bella (as well as my boyfriend's cat), she has the personality of my little sister (not that my sister lives with my dad and I, or that Biscuit is that comfortable around her).
-Ends up banging her head around a lot because she's not careful about where she's going, especially if she's chasing a toy. She's very good with catching the toys, though, I'd say 1 in 3 times she's caught the toy, easily.
-She also has always been the alpha cat of the litter. Just very outgoing and curious and adventuresome, although she's the most afraid of new strangers of all the cats.
-Also very vocal, she always meowed the most, she always tells me when she wants something. The others never needed to nag at me for more food because Biscuit did it!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting question. My last cat who I still talk and think about constantly because her passing is still fresh with me, was not at all like me. She was way more of a people-person. I'm outgoing and friendly but I like to have some time alone every day and I need a day or two off from houseguests every once in a while no matter how much I love them. But my cat Tembo could not get enough of people. She did not mind any type of handling from adults or children and she would always initiate conversation by meowing to strangers. When she was young we lived in an area without air conditioning or screened windows (no need for either) so the cats were able to come and go through the window in the warmer months. She would follow us to the street cafe and into the bookstore in town. She'd als follow us to our neighbor's house for block parties- where she was the center of attention. 

My current kitty, Choo, is just 7 months and she is like me when I was a kid. She is very sweet and loving at times but most of the time she is in "go" mode- very athletic but clumsy. She looks at toy mice the same way I looked at Barbie dolls whenever I recieved one as a gift and she probably has the same thought I had- "what is the point of this ridiculous thing it doesn't even move!" She is also completely unmotivated by food as I am. We both eat fine but would never choose food over activity nor would either of us be bribed/ trained by food.


----------

